# HD1000u Owner, Looking to Upgrade



## justinswrx (Jul 11, 2010)

I currently have a Mitsu HD1000u, i have loved this pj from day one and it has never given me any problems. Although I am itching to upgrade to full 1080p HD. Any suggestions on a good 1080p PJ under $1500? 
Thanks


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

justinswrx said:


> I currently have a Mitsu HD1000u, i have loved this pj from day one and it has never given me any problems. Although I am itching to upgrade to full 1080p HD. Any suggestions on a good 1080p PJ under $1500?
> Thanks


1500 will get you an EPson HC8100 or Mitsubishi HC3800 with a free lamp. Since you already are setup for a Mitsu you'd probably love another PJ from them. 

http://www.visualapex.com/Mitsubishi/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=HC3800 is a very good projector only lacking in the lens shift department.


----------

